# Today's ribs



## powerplantop (Aug 12, 2017)

No rain this morning so I broke out the Pit Barrel Cooker first thing. And cooked up some ribs while doing other things in kitchen.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 12, 2017)

Nice!  Those PBC's are virtually fool proof.    I cook on the UDS.


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 12, 2017)

roadfix said:


> Nice!  Those PBC's are virtually fool proof.    I cook on the UDS.



If I had the time I would like to build my own UDS. But until then.... And yes this this is almost fool proof as long as you remember to check that the lid is sealed. But even then it will just run a little hot.


----------

